# Laws Regarding Tegus



## Zombree (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello again everyone! Yesterday I took in my newest family member, my three year old Columbian black and white Maynard 
He has a harness and leash, and I live near a large beautiful park where I would love to take him to catch some rays, but I'm wondering... What are the laws, if any, surrounding bringing an exotic pet such as a tegu into a public park? Dogs are allowed on a leash, and I'm fairly certain the signs posted just say "pets" must be on leashes, not dogs specifically. Since he would be wearing a leash and harness and I don't think it specifies, would it be okay for me to bring him there? Or would I be hassled or have animal control or someone called? I live in an apartment and there isn't really anywhere I can let him out here. It would be nice for him to continue to get outdoors for a few minutes a day when the weather is nice like he has been accustomed to.


----------



## marydd (Sep 16, 2014)

I have never heard of a law. I live in Nevada. I occasionally bring a snake to the dog park around my neck and no-one says anything really negative. I would hope if it was a law that animal control would give you a warning. I would also hope no-one would call if you were minding your own business but some folks see reptiles and become unreasonable. I think most people would enjoy seeing your gu and it's a great educational experience for them. Please let me know if there is infact a law where you are located.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm DYING to take mine out and about. It was one of the perks I was hoping for if I got a gu. A buddy for me. I'm wondered about the same exact thing. I"m thinking of trying to google the laws regarding exotics for my state. I've done it before, but its all greek and some of it is outdated. Its just I'd like to print it out and have it on hand whenever I go out. I did that with our captive bred Siberian chipmunk and it really gave me piece of mind. You see, sometimes even the authorities are mistaken about these things, at least here they are.


----------



## Zombree (Sep 28, 2014)

Skeep said:


> I am wondering this also. In BC I wouldn't hesitate to bring my girl to a park, but since I'm newly moved to the US, WA specifically, I am not sure how this will be received.


So after A TON of digging online, and calling several local animal organizations and suffering through as many ignorant questions and as much cheesy hold music as one person can handle, I have been assured that as long as he isn't "poisonous" (LMFAO!) and remains leashed or harnessed when in the presence of the public, I can bring him anywhere a pet is allowed. This only applies to the county I live in, I was told other counties in my state may have different rules, but Skeep I am in Washington state as well. It was pretty ridiculous trying to find a state law page online that clearly pertained to what I wanted to know or that was even up to date, so I'd advise everyone else here to look into what local organizations there are in your areas that may be able to answer this question for you or direct you to the answers. Hopefully everyone else gets the same good news I did


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 29, 2014)

so you ran into EXACTLY what I did with researching clear and up to date ordinances and laws pertaining to this. God, thats maddening. Years ago, my son had a captive bred Siberian Chipmunk. Given the misinformation out there in this area even among "experts" we sought the laws out. We were lucky. Found some clear ones pertaining to that species. We printed them out, and kept them in the glove compartment of the car. Never had to pull them, but we could rest easy because of what we did.


----------

